# Gallego: ¿Quen se atreve co marisco?...



## Masood

Hola a todos,

No encuentro ningunas de estas dos palabras en el diccionario de casa. Supongo que 'Quen' es error tipográfico de 'Quién', pero no sé qué significa "co" ('con'?).

He aquí el texto:

*«¿Quen se atreve co marisco?»
El género escasea en plazas y supermercados, los precios son elevados y hay poca venta*

_Who dares to try [?] shellfish?
They're scarce in plazas and supermarkets, prices are high and sales are low._

Thanks


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Puede ser que esa pregunta esté escrita en gallego. Y que hayan puesto el título (si es que es un título de un artículo) en ese idioma.  Y supongo que sí, que significará _¿Quién se atreve con el marisco?_

¿Tienes algo de contexto? ¿Dónde la has encontrado, por favor?

Saludos.


----------



## guitaric60

Hola:

No lo encuentras en diccionario porque no es español, sino gallego. No domino el gallego.

_*quen*_ obviamente significa _*quién
*_
Y _*co*_ no tengo idea... pero posiblemente es *comer*.

Tal vez alguien sepa.

Artículo: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...quen-atreve-co-marisco/0003_201312B5C3993.htm

Enrique


----------



## Rubns

"co" es "con el" en gallego.

Con o marisco = co marisco.

Es una contracción.


----------



## Masood

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Puede ser que esa pregunta esté escrita en gallego. Y que hayan puesto el título (si es que es un título de un artículo) en ese idioma.  Y supongo que sí, que significará _¿Quién se atreve con el marisco?_
> 
> ¿Tienes algo de contexto? ¿Dónde la has encontrado, por favor?
> 
> Saludos.



Hi blasita,

It's from the article linked to in post #3, a Galician newspaper. What threw me was that the article itself was in Spanish, but the title wasn't.

Thanks


----------



## blasita

Thank you, Masood. The title is not written in Spanish. It means what we said.


----------

